# Monday 06Jan14 - Wednesday 08Jan14



## Edd (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like a warm up is coming with mixed precip. Then on Tuesday right down to 0. 

This is for the ME and NH mountains. Anyone else seeing a better forecast?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2014)

Check this thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/127088-January-6th-Inland-Runner


----------

